
Ask HN: What software development methodology do you use for a hobby project? - wizardofmysore
When doing a hobby project or a single person project what is the software development methodology that you use?<p>Is it Agile? Kanban? Scrum? Waterfall? Something else?
======
AnimalMuppet
I don't have hobby projects that are big enough to need a "methodology". I
just write a program that does what I want done.

Even when the "hobby program" became an amateur research project that ran for
a decade, I just kept doing the next thing. "The next thing" was never big
enough to need anything more than me just sitting down and writing it.

------
runawaybottle
Todo list, with deadlines.

------
maxwell
Kanban.

